# Making Butter in a Bosch Mixer?



## holsteintater (May 22, 2004)

Hi. I have a bosch universal mixer with only the dough kneading attachment. Would that work to make large quantities of butter? (Or do I need the whisk attachments?)


This is it: http://www.fykitchen.com/Details.cfm?ProdID=951


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Using a Kitchen aide requires the whisk..I'd guess using the Bosch would be the same.


----------



## FordFamilyFarm (Aug 19, 2008)

Technically, it should work - EVENTUALLY! Problem is that it will take forever and a day. My DH rides his bike to work about 4x a month (about 23 miles to get there) and he'll usually stick a bottle (half gallon) of our Jersey milk in his saddlepack so he can drink it with dinner (24 hour shifts). He tells me that by the time he gets to work, the milk has no cream, but has BUTTER flakes in it!! (Eww.) It's only a problem if the jar isn't completely full, as that air space gives the cream just enough room to agitate into butter. Now he tops it off before heading out the door! Problem solved. Long story just to suggest that a whisk would be well worth the price to make butter! We have a 10 quart Hobart that we use to make butter. I tried the paddle attachment the first few times, but the whisk gets the job done faster. Just beware of putting TOO much cream in there - it nearly doubles in size before it turns to butter. I walked away once only to find a huge puddle of cream on my kitchen counter and floor in a matter of minutes!


----------



## backachersfarm (Jun 14, 2005)

I use my kitchenaide to make butter all the time. I only use the mixer attachment....not the whisk or dough hook. I usually hang a towel over it to catch any splatters..because you do have to crank it up a little.
Sharon


----------



## perennial (Aug 23, 2004)

do you make butter from your own cows milk? Is it "raw milk" or pasteurized? I think there is a place to get fresh pasteurized milk locally, but does that mean the "cream" is gone? Any info on how to do this and what i need to buy to do this would be great.


----------



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

I tried this last week after reading about it here. It's much easier than using the electric butter churn. Used whisks til I had butter, then drained the buttermilk, added ice water and used the paddles. For the very first time, I was finally able to get all the buttermilk out of the butter and got clear water! I was so excited! I'll be doing this from now on.


----------



## darbyfamily (Mar 16, 2005)

I used my bosch one time... it was more mess to clean than I cared to do... but, having 8 kids that are willing to shake the quart jars of cream, thats how we do it 

I just fill a few of them with cream and set the kids to shaking during story time or while they watch a movie.


----------

